# Specific Gravity is 0.990, now what?



## analog_kidd (Jun 7, 2012)

So I started a batch of apple from concentrate 4 weeks ago, and it seems to be coming along nicely. It cleared up over the last couple of weeks. This seems like my first real success at wine making.

The starting SG of this guy was 1.080. I just checked the SG and it is at 0.990, however it is still bubbling away. Not too much from the airlock, maybe one bubble a minute or so, but inside the carboy, there are plenty of little tendrils of bubbles floating up. 

Do I just leave it alone and let it finish, or should I add something like sorbate to it now and force it to be done? 

Should I rack it over to a different carboy now? There is just a little sediment at the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jun 7, 2012)

If your sg is down to .990 it's done fermenting. Its probably releasing co2. I would rack, degas then ad finishing agents. If you're concerned about finishing too early you'd be fine with just racking and degassing it. I would, however, add K-metta.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 7, 2012)

I would leave it alone till the sediment builds up and it clears more. Typically, 3-5 rackings is what is needed to make sure it's clear. ^Degassing is a very good idea and so is adding the k-meta. Look at it in a wine glass and see if you have ANY cloudiness, if not, your can degas, back sweeten, k-meta and then sorbate. Bottle in two weeks.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 7, 2012)

Based on your description I would rack it off and add some SO2. Then I would let it sit for a couple months with some cinnamon sticks, a couple whole cloves, and a pinch or two of allspice. If you plan to backsweeten try some light brown sugar.


----------



## analog_kidd (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I think I'll definitely rack and add k-meta and sorbate this weekend and give it a good stir to try and degas some. I guess I didn't realize that the carbonation would bubble out like that. I thought that it was still fermenting. Is one Campden tablet the correct amount for one gallon? How about the sorbate? My notes say 1/2 tsp.

Should I backsweeten it now too, or do I wait a little while? How much sugar should I add?


----------



## jdrum (Jun 8, 2012)

i would rack and degass add k-met and let sit a few weeks. degassing will let even more sediment settle out, then rack again, when u can go a month with no sediment then add sorbate and wait a week and backsweeten to taste, add the spices now and u will leave them in the lees when u rack, or tye them in a sack then u can pul them when it tastes right


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 8, 2012)

jdrum said:


> i would rack and degass add k-met and let sit a few weeks. degassing will let even more sediment settle out, then rack again, when u can go a month with no sediment then add sorbate and wait a week and backsweeten to taste, add the spices now and u will leave them in the lees when u rack, or tye them in a sack then u can pul them when it tastes right


 
Agreed! If you wish to add spices do it now and let them sit for couple months. You can backsweeten at the end and add small amounts to your taste.


----------

